# surround problem



## lg-king (23. März 2004)

hallo,
ich habe mir gestern das 5.1 surround system von Medion gekauft. Ich habe eine Terratec Sixpack+ soundkarte die 5.1 anlagen unterstützt. Nun ist das problem das alle Soundanwendungen, ausser PowerDVD 6 und von Terratec mitgelieferte Programme, nur über die center-box und über den subwoofer laufen. Gibt es ein tool oder sonstiges damit z.B. Winamp oder Fruityloops über alle Lautsprecher läuft?

danke im vorraus


----------



## BeaTBoxX (14. April 2004)

Kuck dir mal das Control Panel deiner  Soundkarte an.

ich hab ne Terratec EWS 88 MT und da kann ich freie Routings festlegen welches Signal wo rein und raus soll.
D.h. du solltest da (sofern deine Terratec Karte die Möglichkeit bietet) mit ein paar Klicks das normalo Stereo Signal auf auf die hinteren  und vorderen Sateliten routen koennen.

Versprechen kann ich dies allerdings nicht.  

Viel Erfolg

Gruß
Frank


----------

